# basketball gear for step son birthday,,,,



## lovelyolderlady (Nov 27, 2013)

hi all,,,,

i just came here from google,,,,, not the best at computers but will try for my son,,,, he is turning 17 2 weeks from now and is very much into basketball,,,,,, he has a poster of teams in his room so thought that might be a good start,,,,,,

what things would he like for basketball r or the newest gear out there,,,,, your help is appricited,,,, xx!!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

If he really likes wall hanger stuff, you can get life size players that will stick onto his wall.

I don't know if you have room, but a basketball net for outside is ALWAYS an excellent choice. 

Get him a Rudy Gay and Kevin Love Jersey.


----------

